# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Bày cách sạc pin Dế yêu iPhone 4 đúng phương pháp

## minhhienbtv

Để tìm được một nơi thay màn hình Oppo Find 5 Mini  R827 chính hãng tại TPHCM cô cùng đơn giản khi bạn đọc bài viết này. Trong vô vàng những trung tâm thay màn hình điện thoại hiện nay thì có một hiện tượng được mọi người ngày càng nhắc đến nhiều hơn đó là Viettopcare. Cùng nhau tìm hiểu vì sao Viettopcare luôn là cái tên được nhắc đến hiện nay.

Để đi vào nội dung chính thì chúng ta cũng nên điểm qua một chút về dòng điện thoại Oppo Find 5 Mini  R827 này.

Tháng 4/2015 vừa qua, OPPO đã có được bản nâng cấp về bộ nhớ dành cho sản phẩm OPPO Find 5 Mini từ 4GB lên đến 8GB, đây cũng chính là phiên bản nâng cấp giúp cho việc cải thiện tình trạng thiếu dung lượng khi cài game, ứng dụng, nhạc, video khỏi lo thiếu ứng dụng để sử dụng. Bên cạnh việc tăng bộ nhớ cho điện thoại, OPPO Find 5 Mini 8GB hoàn toàn không có thêm nữa bất cứ cải tiến nào với OPPO Find 5 Mini  trước đó.

Cũng như là những dòng mini khác, Oppo Find 5 Mini mang đến thiết kế thu nhỏ của Oppo Find 5 nhưng nhỏ gọn hơn với kích màn hình điện thoại 4.7 inch , nặng 128 gram nên người dùng sẽ có cảm giác trang nhã hơn dòng trước đó.

Quay lại với việc vì sao thay màn hình Oppo Find 5 Mini  R827 tại Viettopcare lại được ưa chuộng nhất hiện nay. Những cuộc gọi mà Viettopcare nhận được hằng ngày đều xoay quanh vấn đề hư hỏng màn hình và những câu hỏi về thay màn hình.

----------

